# Urgent - bass player needed!



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...the david henman band is desperately in need of a bassist. if you know anyone who might be interested, please have them contact me at:

[email protected]
905 898 6937
www.davidhenmanband.com

thank you! thank you! thank you!

-dh


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...bumpity...


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

Best of luck. If you were around this area, I'd be your man, but I can't travel that far for gigs/rehearsal, especially with the shift work. :rockon:


----------

